# KAL!!! musings and ideas



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

HT sock knitters unite!

It is almost January. Therefore we ought to start thinking about the next sock knitting KAL (that stands for Knit-A-Long). Marchwind is generously allowing me to organise it, . (she is pretty busy with some babyknitting and maybe a spinning project. ) Unless you all boo me outta here.

The last time we did this we ended up with 8 knitters completing the pattern and swapping their socks with eachother. I wear my beautiful blue lambswool Hedgerow socks that Lauran knit all the time. 

This time I think it would be fun for everyone who is interested to NOMINATE a pattern and then we could vote on it in one of those polls (like last time).
That way I dont have to try to come up with the pattern choices all by myself, see?

The KAL will be open to everyone, of course. You will have the option to exchange socks with another HT member, but only if you WANT to.  Otherwise just knit and keep em yourself. The swap part is pretty cool though, a chance to see someone elses work, and get to know eachother better.

This is just the beginning stage of the planning here. 

Pattern suggestions? (free ones with links)

cables? lace? other?

Any other ideas to make this thing easier/better/ more educational, etc? 

Finding the pattern sooner is better...so people can spin/dye or just order/buy the 'perfect' yarn...right? 

Who is in?:banana02: NOMINATE a pattern!!!:lookout:


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~ (Sep 25, 2007)

Maybe... 

I don't want to be picky but I would probably keep the socks just because I need to make a pair for my Grandma's birthday.


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

I would like to. It would be my first pair of socks, so take pitty on me.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Ahhhhhhh, thank you GAM for offering to head this up again. As I told you I may participate but I would want to keep what I knit so I could pass it on to someone for a gift. The only down side to not swapping socks is that there isn't the pressure to get them done for someone else, that could be a good thing or it could make it that much easier to procrastinate. How do I know this  Don't ask!

So is this definitely a sock KAL or can it be something else?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Marchwind said:


> So is this definitely a sock KAL or can it be something else?


Something else, like what?

You mean people knit things besides socks? 
Just kidding, LOL. Do you have any suggestions, Marchwind?

k&mcockrell, your first pair? hmm. KALs are a great way to learn, that is one reason I liked the last one so much. The first pair is always the hardest, while you learn the basic construction and most people are not too used to working on the tiny dpn's when they start out. We will certainly do our best to help you. 

NYcowgirl, you could knit them for your grandma. Why not? I know you are getting ready for your big trip too.  That fact alone would probably keep me out of the swap. 

Come ON! find a likely-seeming pattern. :cow:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

What about the Tidal Wave? http://soysilk.com/patterns/free.html

Or how about Cookie's Monkey??


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Well GAM, yea, there are mittens, hats, cowls/scarfs/shawls, fingerless gloves, etc...... Not that there is anything wrong with socks :cowboy:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Here is a link to Cookie A's Monkey...

http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEwinter06/PATTmonkey.html
It is a popular pattern and very beautiful. 

All of Cookie A's patterns are outstanding, IMO. 

My nomination is still this one, the Hedera socks.
http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEspring06/PATThedera.html


Then there is the BFF pattern, which has cables. My WWF socks were with this pattern and it is just gorgeous...Marchwind had mentioned this one before as a possibility for this KAL.
http://www.knitanon.com/blog/bff.html

Marchwind, if you find a pattern for something besides socks, it will go up for the vote, just like the sock patterns. Pick something!


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm in, definitely! Let me look through my "drooling over" list and I'll get something up later today.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Ohhh, I can't wait to watch this next KAL! I have finally started my first simple sock and it's coming along well so far, but I know I'm not ready to "officially" join the KAL yet - hopefully next time! I really enjoyed the last one, such beautiful things!


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~ (Sep 25, 2007)

Yeah things are crazy with trip planning... I was thinking about doing this pattern for my Grandma... http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEsummer09/PATTsunday.php


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WIHH all those gloves would be easy to knit. The socks would require some real work with shaping for the calf and in socks you have to be really careful with color and keeping it loose enough yet the carries snug enough and tucked in enough so you don't snag a toe on them, plus they have to stretch over the foot and calf. It isn't impossible but maybe a little further down the line. I can't believe I'm saying this. My rule generally is if you don't tell people they can't do something they won't know. I guess I'm not saying you can't do it but you may get confused and discouraged before you finish. It would be a lot to tackle in one sock :lookout:

I'm going to search my files and folders and bookmarks to see what I can find.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Here are a few things. If you are not on Ravelry well......... This is only a few that I have wanted to do  There is one more that has been on my list for years. I'll need to find it.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fascine-braid-socks
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fade-fingerless-gloves
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/irish-hiking-scarf
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/lib...lishrecreation-from-vendsyssel-museum-denmark
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mistake-rib-tea-cosy
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/reversible-cable-scarf-7
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/reversible-cable-scarf-7
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/turn-a-squar
http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEwinter09/PATTailbe.php
http://knitty.com/ISSUEwinter06/PATTcentersquare.html
http://knitty.com/ISSUEwinter04/PATTaibhlinn.html


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Okay here is the one I'd love to do. WIHH you could add color to this easily I think. It's pretty simple though http://www.woolywest.com/Pages-Notebook/notebook_shawl.html


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Marchwind said:


> Here are a few things. If you are not on Ravelry well......... This is only a few that I have wanted to do  There is one more that has been on my list for years. I'll need to find it.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fascine-braid-socks
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fade-fingerless-gloves
> ...


uhm, Marchwind... !!?

maybe you could narrow it down a LITTLE bit? holy :cow:

LOL! ( seriously though...)


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Oh I know, I was just sayin'  Alright if I have to I'll narrow it down but it will have to wait until tomorrow :buds:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

WIHH is afraid she will freeze to death through the intentional holes in the lace. Fine. My mom thought that too and guess what? Yeah, you really dont. Plus, it is not ALWAYS the dark of winter, even in MN. 
Find a nice slightly simpler color stranded sock, okay? I would love to do more colorwork too. There must be something less complicated than those beauties you posted...we can go over the MOON another time. LOL.

We will VOTE!  it will be democratical. Fair and square. Then people can decide if it is too much for them or not the right thing or ? 

Dandish, I am glad you are getting into sock knitting. It is so much fun.


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

Simpler, but I like the details on it. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/brainless










I love this pattern, they were put on my personal to do list before the holidays. Not sure, but were they up for the last KAL??
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/blackrose-socks












There's my toss in.


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

I havent looked at all the links but I have these socks in my Rav library....
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mojo check em out!! 
I will be happy with whatever pattern for another Sock KAL as I am officially addicted to socks from the first KAL.


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

here are some non socks i think are just lovely
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/poinsettia-5
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/peachpetal-cowl
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lacy-luxe-cowl
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/burnished-leaves-cowl
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JulieFrick/balsam


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Wow, awesome pattern choices everyone!

There are a couple here that are done toe up. I haven't tried that yet. 
That would be a challenge. 

Lana, the Blackrose socks are awesome. Here's mine~ http://www.ravelry.com/projects/Odinsneedles/blackrose-socks

I would do them again, no problem. 

Shazza, I have looked at that Mojo pattern numerous times too.

There are so many pretty things, and so little time. LOL.


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

Oooo those turned out nice GAM! They're really going into the make-this-year list. Maybe that's where I saw them from, looking through your projects.
I did toe ups for the first couple of years, toe up and short row heels. They're good for trying on as you go.

I've looked at the Mojo too, wonder what they feel like??? 

The cowls made me think, anyone ever done a Moebius scarf in the round??? I've made a couple of them and they're a hoot to knit up. Did my first one after a wisdom tooth extraction. I made another shortly after (they're fun!) and my dh made the comment that he had thought the fascination was due more to the pain meds. Nope.  LOL


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I just downloaded the Danish Shawl ... it's beautiful!

The Black Rose socks are very cool also, GAM, love your acrylic rendition!

I love cowls ... I've knit & crocheted a few of them this year and they're selling very well at the Farmer's Market.

I'm up for something non-sock. Colorwork (fair isle) terrifies me, so maybe that should be my next learning choice!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Lana I've made a mobious, using Meg Swanson's ideas (I think she is the first to have come up with it many years ago) I think I made mine about 15 years ago but mine was very plain.

I like those first socks Lana. they have a lot of little details in them. GAM, do the Black rose stay up? They look like they are loose and would sag around the ankle. Shazza I too have glanced at the Mojo socks.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Lana I've made a mobious, using Meg Swanson's ideas (I think she is the first to have come up with it many years ago) I think I made mine about 15 years ago but mine was very plain.

I like those first socks Lana. they have a lot of little details in them. GAM, do the Black rose stay up? They look like they are loose and would sag around the ankle. Shazza I too have glanced at the Mojo socks.


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

I think I would get bored with a shawl or a cowl, they just arent that popular here. I could knit socks all day everyday. I have no patience and want instant gratification


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Marchwind said:


> GAM, do the Black rose stay up? They look like they are loose and would sag around the ankle. Shazza I too have glanced at the Mojo socks.


Well, they dont fall off, but it is true that they have no ribbiness. Also, it is mostly all stockinette, which can get dull. If I did them again, I would incorporate some ribbing into them.

*EVERYONE!!*

Okay. We have a LOT of patterns here. Too many really. We need to go down to 1 pattern apiece. ONLY ONE!!!!

If you dont pick 1~ I will take the first one on your post as your first pick...

Marchwind, pick only 1!


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

well, i am torn between two, so you pick which ever to list.
the first is a cowl
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lacy-luxe-cowl

the next is fingerless gloves
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nereid-fingerless-gloves


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

k&m, nope. YOU! pick. Please...? fairness, etc...


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

I'll narrow mine down to the Blackrose.


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

ug, if i must,:croc: i would like to do the fingerless gloves. My hands are always cold, but it would be nice to have my fingers out for typing and such.:icecream:


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

WIHH~ you sound like me! My mom finally started making me blankets out of old wool army surplus blankets sandwiched between either more wool or heavy flannel. Dh starts sweating just looking at them. Me, I'll take two please. LOL 

Thank heavens for the wood stove! Now I think I'll go investigate the Twilight patterns.


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~ (Sep 25, 2007)

I am not a fan of Twilight but I Love these Mittens...

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bellas-mittens


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

ok, I'm in!  ((thnx for the heads up GAM!)

I wouldnt mind doing something other than socks. My DS wants fingerless gloves, so they are on my 'to do' list. Hopefully to get done before spring... lol!
Here is what I am looking at for him:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mens-fingerless-gloves

In socks, I would like to try cables or lace (maybe!) but don't think I am ready for anything toooo terrible fancy.

I have a notebook full of patterns to do... so I will do a KAL and then some... told mom today (after I apologized for messing up her slippers) that I am going to knit all year and get ready for next Christmas. Did you know you can felt things just a tad too much and get a child size instead of a Grammy size????  At least it was a neutral color and pattern. My 9 yr old son now has slippers.

ok, off to finish knitting for Saturday's get together. 2 hats to go.... mom gets firewood as I won't have time to redo the slippers.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WIHH I only meant the sock would be better off doing another time. Any of those mittens would work well I think.

MamaJ I like those fingerless gloves.

GAM :nana: Fine, I'll pick ONLY 1 Sheesh you are so mean (and you know I'm only joking right :kissy


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Here is my one but I think that I may like the ones that MamaJ posted better.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fade-fingerless-gloves


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Okay,

My nomination is the Jay Walker Sock Pattern
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/toe-up-jaywalkers

Although, I think this would make a beautiful fingerless mitt.

My vote will go with a fair aisle mitten pattern, since that is what I am most skered of right now!!! WIHH, nominate your favorite mitt pattern and I'll vote for it!!!


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

Please count me in on the KAL this time. You all seemed to have such a good time last time-and I was sorry to miss out on it all. It seems best to do something small-ish for such a project-I've done socks, but only plain ones because I do them for 'mindless knitting', so any one of those wonderful looking socks would work for me. I also love fingerless gloves (the mother of young adult daughters and honorary grandmother to an up-and-coming kindergarten girl needs to do such things) and I would love to do an interesting pair of those as well. I'm also in to exchange. 
It's hard for me to search for patterns since I'm on dial-up service, but I'm game for voting on the patterns you all have found in your searches. I'm also a bit envious of your ability to search easily for those patterns. (Someday there may be other internet choices up here-but for now this is all there is...)
I'll keep checking in to see what you all find-and to vote for the pattern.
betty


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

And it is a MUST that we do a KAL SWAP, gives it a purpose and it is fun to receive others work.


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

(waves)


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

Marchwind said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/irish-hiking-scarf
> ]


I love the hiking scarf. Fast and pretty.

So how does this KAL thing work?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Madame said:


> So how does this KAL thing work?


Hello Madame. 

The way it works is that we all agree to knit the same pattern and then we work on it simultaneously. That way we are all facing the same possible confusions and can ask eachother for help. 

There will also be the option to exchange your knitted item with someone else after you have finished it. I had my DS draw names from a hat. In the last one, I made socks and mailed them to Pakalana, and Island of Bluebells sent hers to me. It was really fun to see pics of the socks I had made on an HT friend's feet. Some of the ladies here spun their own yarn for the project too, and some of used fleeces from their own sheep. It was totally amazing. 

I am not a spinner (yet) so I just used some nice yarn from knitpicks. 

Another feature of being involved in the swap is that it puts a little pressure on you to finish your project. There is this thing called Second Sock Syndrome that affects people. However, when you know somebody else is just as excited to get theirs as you are...you keep plugging away to get them done.


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~ (Sep 25, 2007)

I already have the Irish hiking scarf 1/4 of the way done..lol if we did that I would be willing to do the swap because I wouldn't have to do to much knitting before leaving for Ethiopia...


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

I'm in! Sounds fun to me.

NY Cowgirl, you leave next month, don't you?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

It looks like we are going to have a great turnout for this one. Madame, if you want to suggest a pattern, there is still time...

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=336373


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I LOVE LOVE the green mittens on WIHH's post. Where did you find that Pattern?


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

http://sockpixie.blogspot.com/2007/12/bird-of-feather-socks-free-pattern.html

These look interesting and fun, what say?
They are called Bird-of-a-Feather socks.


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~ (Sep 25, 2007)

Yep I leave on the 10th of February!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> But here's a link to the pattern on Ravelry -


Thank you!!


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

WIHH, I have a pattern for Norwegian mittens that you might like. If you're interested, you'll have to pm me with an email address because I'd have to scan it at the office. The pattern is more geometric than the pair you indicated but you might enjoy them.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

WIHH, check you emails the pattern has been sent.


----------

